# Airlines to use



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi I'm currently looking at flight costs for our travel over to New Zealand in July. The cheapest I can find is Malaysia airlines with emerates being double the price. Has anyone ever flown with Malaysia airlines on a long haul flight? Did u have any problems and would you recommend?

I've emailed them to ask if you can get migrant baggage allowance but waiting on them getting back to me.

Thanks


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

You would be mad to fly anyone other than emirates. 
Emirates fly a code share with qantas and double daily from glasgow. I hardly believe that's it's nearly double. You can fly return from Glasgow from £900 with emirates. If you fly anyone else you will need to make your way down south. 
Bear in mind that when you fly direct from Glasgow not only are you helping the local economy your luggage gets a direct flight there. You hand them over in Glasgow and you won't see them until you arrive in NZ, you get 30kg hold and 15kg take on. Plus if you chose the GLA- DXB (Dubai) Dubai-Bangkok -Christchurch flight you get a free yes free hotel stay in Dubai for the night. 
Emirates offer a great ICE system on board which will keep you amused for the whole fligh I can guarantee that. I didn't get bored and still hadn't used the whole system. 
Check emirates direct website and qantas too. 
Also Qatar fly out of edi as of June this year on the 787. But haven't heard good things of them or Doha airport. 
Luggage can and will get lost on connection flights more so if you chose to fly down south for a connection I have heard loads of horror stories. Cars and airlines are my in topics  emirates were only £100 more expensive than the leading competitor but when I weigh'd up the options the £100 was money well spent. You can also earn skywards membership points and redeem them on flights home or upgrades. 

Hope I was informative and no I don't work for emirates lol.


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Unfortunately mark it is double. Flying from Glasgow to Auckland on 2nd July one way I can get a flight with Malaysia airlines for 638...if I fly emerates it will cost 1152...that's a big difference for a family of 3.

Cathay Pacific is cheaper than emerates and so is Singapore airlines.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

£3300 for a family of 3 on that day. 
There is ethihad or however it's spelt, Qatar, klm, air NZ fly London to Auckland with 1 stop in lax. I don't have time to price check but if you go to Barrhead travel they can assist so can thompsons for flight comparisons. Try kayak and sky scanner.


----------



## Philbirdboys (Feb 9, 2014)

We have used Singapore airways twice last time at Xmas and can't fault them.
Also if you use Southall Travel they only want a deposit and don't take full payment until 6 weeks before you leave.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

You know if you only pay a deposit if the price fluctuates you have to pay the increased fare or decreased which is unlikely hence why the want payment upfront ;-)


----------



## Philbirdboys (Feb 9, 2014)

This is not the case with southall travel.
You agree the price and they take £150 per person.
I have used them twice with no probs and no increases


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We whittled the flights down to either Emirates or Malaysian Airlines. Both had really good reviews and a similar price. The better reviews were with Malaysian Airlines, but in the end we opted for Emirates as the flights were a better match for how we wanted to travel. Still a nightmare with a 13 month old though. We did it as 3 separate flights and Emirates all the way.
Manchester - Dubai
Dubai - Sydney
Sydney - Auckland
We stayed over 4 nights in Dubai (had friends in Abu Dhabi) then 3 nights in Sydney which is the reason why we had to do it as 3 separate flights. Glad we didn't do it as one continuous journey. Was good having the chance to experience some of Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sydney en route.

2 adults and one child under 2yrs cost £1970 if I remember rightly and we got stung for approx £350 of excess baggage in Dubai - we knew there was a risk, but we took the chance. Got away with it in Manchester and Sydney but Emirates staff really on the ball in Dubai. We argued the toss but it was either pay the excess baggage or miss the flight!!!

I know this'll sound stupid but have you looked at the cost of return flights also and not just one way ?
Could be cheaper and all ya have to do is cancel the return part or just don't turn up.
Unlikely you'd get a part refund but there's a chance you could ?


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's replies!! 

I didn't think of searching for a return journey. Just checked that and flights are an extra 400 quid each. I've searched numerous websites and skyscanner seems to come out the cheapest. I'm going to do some more research on Malaysian airlines. We will be travelling with our 4yr little boy so don't fancy a 28hr flight on a horrible airline. I've looked at a couple of reviews for Malaysian and they do look ok....although I do know that Emirates has a great reputation.


----------



## Alexjohn (Feb 9, 2014)

Malaysian airlines are good I have travelled with them a few times and they are someone I would use again...if price is really important look at at air France or Klm although they are a bit old fashion....


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention that. Yeh it sometimes works out better in the long run to book a rtn. Only couple hundred more. We booked a rtn open one.


----------

